# Circumnavigating the world with NO prior sailing experience ever before



## saldrich (Oct 10, 2013)

This story right here just goes to show you that you can just buy a sailboat and take off around the world even if you haven't ever stepped on a sailboat before.






*Martin Noaksson from Dals-Ed, Sweden decided two years ago to leave his life behind and sail around the world on a 38 ft. sailboat with no prior experience.

In 2009, Martin and his friend Andreas started their journey by sailing from gothenberg through Europe. They then traveled down the coast of Africa, across the Atlantic Ocean to Brazil then later made their way down south through Uruguay, Argentina and ultimately to Ushuaia, the most southern city in the world, where he and I met. Tomorrow they are planning on sailing through the Drake Passage for 5 days to Antarctica, a journey only a few brave souls sail per year.*


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

saldrich said:


> This story right here just goes to show you that you can just buy a sailboat and take off around the world even if you haven't ever stepped on a sailboat before.
> 
> Martin Noaksson Sails Around the World - YouTube
> 
> ...


your kidding?
His shipmate and boat owner must be a sailor


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Andreas owns the boat, but Martin doesn't mention Andreas' experience.

But hey, the Bumfuzzles have done a RTW. and Pat says it's no big deal. Next thing you know, smackdaddy will do the same on his Hunter. 

Ralph
| sailing away with R & B


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Why doesnt anyone understand that sailing isnt that much of a problem!

If someone has a brain and noraml street smarts the basics of sailing are picked up in days, not weeks or months.

As that quote from Mark Twain said: "Its only difficult if you read internet forums!"



Mark


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yes! Even our Australian friends, sailing production Beneteaus have circumnavigated. Hey Mark, your newest photos seem to make you look a bit heavier these days. Been eating too well, or is it just age?  Looking good!

Ralph


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

They started in 2009 *"sailing from Gothenberg through Europe" *. Only this will have gave them more experience than the average sailor. We are talking about many thousands of miles troughs difficult waters (North sea, Biscay) and certainly they had taken several months.

If they had no experience probably those where the most difficult days. Sailing everyday (or almost) they would soon be very experienced sailors at least in what regards average experience.

They have also a very forgiving steel heavy boat but a very slow one:

*"crossing the Atlantic and arriving into the entrance of Rio de Janeiro. .. The trip across the Atlantic took 3 months."*

I would be very feed up being 3 months way from a Taverna (probably they stopped on the way, I hope). That is *SLOW*. The ones that made that voyage for the first time (more than 500 years ago) took less than a month.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

RTB said:


> Hey Mark, your newest photos seem to make you look a bit heavier these days. Been eating too well, or is it just age?  Looking good!
> 
> Ralph


LOL Life is like that


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

He's a Swede. He has salt water in his veins.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

The Stuemers, father, mother and three young sons sailed around the world on a boat called "Northern Magic". He only had a few hours of sailing experience on a small sailboat in the Ottawa River and she even less when they started. The first time they sailed Northern Magic was after leaving New York harbour in the Atlantic Ocean.

I have a signed copy of her book "Voyages of Northern Magic" which she signed at her very last book signing. She was diagnosed with brain cancer and died three months later.


----------



## Missingyou (Aug 16, 2013)

ebs001 said:


> I have a signed copy of her book "Voyages of Northern Magic" which she signed at her very last book signing. She was diagnosed with brain cancer and died three months later.


Life is indeed short. What if she would have listened to those that suggest sailing on such adventures is a privilege that only comes with putting in years of sea time? You are not worthy, no pun intended! She may not have experienced what she did or written the book.

I have a new production Beneteau. I still get a kick out of those who ask what I owned before, I say a sunfish when I was 15. Then they ask about experience, I say not much. The facial expressions are priceless. My biggest concern is not so much myself but the boat. It takes nearly a full season to work the bugs out of a new production boat, or so I am finding. Arrrrgg.

I'm now motivated to seek out her book.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Missingyou said:


> Then they ask about experience, I say not much. The facial expressions are priceless.


The best thing about finishing the circumnavigation was that no one could do that stuff on me anymore


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Never let the fear stop you from realizing your dream.
A few weeks sailing on North Sea will give you plenty of experience needed to cross oceans and verify that you and your boat can take it. 
Great story.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

krisscross said:


> Never let the fear stop you from realizing your dream.
> A few weeks sailing on North Sea will give you plenty of experience needed to cross oceans and verify that you and your boat can take it.
> Great story.


I think the fear would come from learning the opposite. LOL


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed
by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you
did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the
safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails.
Explore. Dream. Discover.
Mark Twain


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Also I have never heard anyone here discourage anyone from attempting to sail around the world in a well found vessel. Where people start saying not to do it is when people say "I have $2000 and am buying a 1971 24 foot boat designed for inland lakes and has not had any maintenance done on it in 25 years and has been sitting in a field, and want to sail around the world in it, is this a good idea?" This does not appear to be someone buying a used up old boat, at least as far as I can tell.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

RTB said:


> Andreas owns the boat, but Martin doesn't mention Andreas' experience.
> 
> But hey, the Bumfuzzles have done a RTW. and Pat says it's no big deal. Next thing you know, smackdaddy will do the same on his Hunter.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha.......In the video the pix of the vessel show that it was set up for cruising and that dosen't happen without some knowledge of sailing does it?

The funny thing about this thread is I am not a sailor having only 45 years of powerboat experience under my belt. I have been looking for a sailboat to bluewater cruise in and I have found a boat I like for sale in Hawaii. To get it to the west coast it must be sailed and I am seriously contemplating doing just that with no sailing experience at all.

I'm going to start a thread to see if there are any people out there that just went and did it with zero experience.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

ebs001 said:


> Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed
> by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you
> did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the
> safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails.
> ...


well said Mark. Wow you must be getting up there in years. By now you must have seen it all or are you also advertising for an all female crew for your next trip like others<smile>


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

bfloyd4445 said:


> well said Mark. Wow you must be getting up there in years. By now you must have seen it all or are you also advertising for an all female crew for your next trip like others<smile>


November 30th I will be 178 years old. I've seen a lot but not so popular with the ladies anymore as I've been a zombie for the past 103 years.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Why doesnt anyone understand that sailing isnt that much of a problem!
> 
> If someone has a brain and noraml street smarts the basics of sailing are picked up in days, not weeks or months.
> 
> ...


I think Martin should be given a little more credit than that. He is not doing the coconut milk route. Says he plans to go to Antarctica. They got experience in the North Sea and Bay of Biscay in the winter. This takes a lot more than just a brain and "normal street smarts".

I am very impressed.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

ebs001 said:


> November 30th I will be 178 years old. I've seen a lot but not so popular with the ladies anymore as I've been a zombie for the past 103 years.


Hey, but your still talking and sailing so who cares....<smile>....besides, I have discovered that the older I get the better all women look no matter how old they are so I can imagine at your age what you would find attractive


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

casey1999 said:


> I think Martin should be given a little more credit than that. He is not doing the coconut milk route. Says he plans to go to Antarctica. They got experience in the North Sea and Bay of Biscay in the winter. This takes a lot more than just a brain and "normal street smarts".
> 
> I am very impressed.


He hasn't done Antarctica yet has he? That's pretty nasty down there in places for a small sailboat.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

bfloyd4445 said:


> He hasn't done Antarctica yet has he? That's pretty nasty down there in places for a small sailboat.


In the vid he said they were planing to leave for Antarctica, it is tuning summer their now, so this would be the time to go.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

casey1999 said:


> In the vid he said they were planing to leave for Antarctica, it is tuning summer their now, so this would be the time to go.


I didn't catch where he was at present. Still a brave venture from any port


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

bfloyd4445 said:


> I didn't catch where he was at present. Still a brave venture from any port


Here was 80 north of cape horn- jump off point to the Antarctic Penisula.

Just hope don't wind up like Berzerk:
http://www.seashepherd.org/news-and...-norwegian-sailboat-berserk-has-been-found-39


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

bfloyd4445 said:


> I have been looking for a sailboat to bluewater cruise in and I have found a boat I like for sale in Hawaii. To get it to the west coast it must be sailed and I am seriously contemplating doing just that with no sailing experience at all.


Sure, go for it.

Just so you know, that doesn't always work out all that well. A friend of mine, with no sailing experience, decided that he wanted to sail around the world. He sold his home, bought an old 41' Palmer Johnson Bounty, spent about six months working on it in San Diego. First stop...Hawaii. A few days in, things weren't going so well for my friend. Eventually, he called for rescue and lost his boat and everything he owned. It's a 5 year old thread at another forum, so just google "offshore sailor needs advice". That should keep you busy for a couple of days.

PS- you could have it shipped, or hire a crew and captain. Maybe even the guy above, since he now does deliveries, and has won his class in the Single Handed Trans Pac. He never gave up, and must have learned from his first "Ill Fated Voyage".

Ralph
http://www.sailblogs.com/member/brogdon/


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

RTB said:


> Sure, go for it.
> 
> Just so you know, that doesn't always work out all that well. A friend of mine, with no sailing experience, decided that he wanted to sail around the world. He sold his home, bought an old 41' Palmer Johnson Bounty, spent about six months working on it in San Diego. First stop...Hawaii. A few days in, things weren't going so well for my friend. Eventually, he called for rescue and lost his boat and everything he owned. It's a 5 year old thread at another forum, so just google "offshore sailor needs advice". That should keep you busy for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


good for him. Sounds like when he makes up his mind that's it. But if he has that kind of ability I wonder what went wrong with the first boat. After six months you would think it would be sea worthy unless he failed to get expert help on the overhaul aqnd did it all off the cuff so to speak


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

RTB said:


> Sure, go for it.
> 
> Just so you know, that doesn't always work out all that well. A friend of mine, with no sailing experience, decided that he wanted to sail around the world. He sold his home, bought an old 41' Palmer Johnson Bounty, spent about six months working on it in San Diego. First stop...Hawaii. A few days in, things weren't going so well for my friend. Eventually, he called for rescue and lost his boat and everything he owned. It's a 5 year old thread at another forum, so just google "offshore sailor needs advice". That should keep you busy for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Yes, I hear Rockdawg is looking for more blue water miles! :laugher


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

I cant see what the big deal is anyway cause we all do things for the first time in our lives without prior experience or training from time to time. I mean how many of you took a hands on training course before you had sex for the first time. Geez.....and that can get you in lots of trouble just like sailing<smile>....maybe more


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

saldrich said:


> This story right here just goes to show you that you can just buy a sailboat and take off around the world even if you haven't ever stepped on a sailboat before.


Well, it doesn't show me that, at all...

That boat appears pretty seriously tricked out for high latitude sailing... I suspect the owner is pretty experienced, and the guy making the video is more or less along for the ride...

For the life of me, I can't fathom the compulsion by some around here to find "proof" that one can sail around the world with NO prior experience... Sure, it's been done, just as people have made it to the top of Everest with minimal prior climbing experience... What's the point? Are you suggesting such is the _recommended_ way to go about such ventures?

Also, I think it's bad Karma to speak of a circumnavigation such as this almost as if it's a done deal... If I were sailing around the world, I'd try to refrain from calling it a 'circumnavigation', or suggesting the trip would be 'proof' of anything, until it was actually completed... Jeanne Socrates' first attempt at a circumnavigation ended on a Mexican beach less than 100 miles from crossing her outbound track, after all... When speaking of any voyage, one should always strive to heed the wisdom of Yogi, as in: "It ain't over, 'till it's over"...


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, it doesn't show me that, at all...
> 
> That boat appears pretty seriously tricked out for high latitude sailing... I suspect the owner is pretty experienced, and the guy making the video is more or less along for the ride...
> 
> ...


When I hear of someone doing this sort of thing I wonder if they are a daredevil type like, whats his name, Evil Kinevil? Then I wonder about his IQ. Third I think of myself, a person that has embarked upon many projects, ventures alone and with no prior experience for the most part successfully. Once or twice I almost killed myself. The fact is anything can be accomplished if one approaches it cautiously and with the proper mind set and materials.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

bfloyd4445 said:


> The fact is anything can be accomplished if one approaches it cautiously and with the proper mind set and materials.


True but I don't think simply buying a boat and setting off for the Horn and points south qualifies.

Good luck to them - brass balls indeed.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> True but I don't think simply buying a boat and setting off for the Horn and points south qualifies.
> 
> Good luck to them - brass balls indeed.


chuckle....has anyone done that? The guy mentioned in this thread dosent qualify because he obviously has access to a well equipped vessel and its owner whom I am sure knows how to sail


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Circumnavigations are often spoken of in some circles in hushed tones - the pinnacle of sailing when in actual fact, a circumnav is nothing more that a large collection of "sailing from one place to the next". It's like going sailing every weekend except you leave from one place and arrive at a different place. The second trip is easier than the first and so it accrues.

String these individual trips together and suddenly, you have a circumnav. If the voyage is done right, the totally inexperienced will be somewhat experienced by the time they have to do their first ocean crossing.

Also, one shouldn't use the terms "at sea for four years" and "inexperienced" in the same sentence.

Still, Antarctica, yes well. firstly you have to have a desire to go there and if you do, you have to have large ones.

I don't have the desire so I don't have to lay claim to large ones or the lack thereof.


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Omatako said:


> Circumnavigations are often spoken of in some circles in hushed tones - the pinnacle of sailing when in actual fact, a circumnav is nothing more that a large collection of "sailing from one place to the next". It's like going sailing every weekend except you leave from one place and arrive at a different place. The second trip is easier than the first and so it accrues.
> 
> String these individual trips together and suddenly, you have a circumnav. If the voyage is done right, the totally inexperienced will be somewhat experienced by the time they have to do their first ocean crossing.
> 
> ...


so many people sail a few miles, then fly away for a period of time, returning to do a little more sailing using this pattern until they have "sail around the world". To me this dosent qualify as a circumnavigation of the globe. If a guy stocks up on his beer then takes off stopping here and there to rest and make repairs and eventually returns to his starting point that would be a circumnavigation


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

bfloyd4445 said:


> so many people sail a few miles, then fly away for a period of time, returning to do a little more sailing using this pattern until they have "sail around the world". To me this dosent qualify as a circumnavigation of the globe. If a guy stocks up on his beer then takes off stopping here and there to rest and make repairs and eventually returns to his starting point that would be a circumnavigation


Yeah, I'm not sure about that.

A full sail around the world should take IMO at least three years. I know that I "raced" across the Pacific to get my boat home and it took me nearly three months. To do that same trip quietly would have taken me at least 8 to 10 months (weather aside). And that's only a third of a full world trip. There is still an awful lot to see.

But not many folks want to be away from "home" for three years so a few trips back an forth at 600kn instead of 6kn is necessary. AFAIAC if you cross three oceans and visit 5 continents you have completed a circumnavigation. If that takes a few years, well, isn't that the essence of cruising?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

If I can sail a boat, anyone can.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm telling ya, Buy a used Hobie 16, grab some coconuts, a plastic milk jug and a spool or two of fishing line and take off. 

By the time a tanker finds you and brings you back you'll have plenty of experience.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chucklesR said:


> I'm telling ya, Buy a used Hobie 16, grab some coconuts, a plastic milk jug and a spool or two of fishing line and take off.
> 
> By the time a tanker finds you and brings you back you'll have plenty of experience.


Yeah, but check out the latest issue of CRUISING WORLD first...

Sign of the times, in their current "Safety at Sea" issue, there's an article titled "The Freighter's Here! Now What?"


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Most important thing is the vessel aand its equiptment. 
Id sail around the world on that boat, not on mine. Too small, no wind vanne, being biggest concerns.
Kudos to them. Drakke passage isnt for day sailors. Id never do it not because of the sailing conditions but bc of the temp conditions. Way too cold for me!


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

JonEisberg said:


> Sign of the times, in their current "Safety at Sea" issue, there's an article titled "The Freighter's Here! Now What?"


Oh geez, maybe Doug Sabbag will pipe in on this one....


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

bfloyd4445 said:


> so many people sail a few miles, then fly away for a period of time, returning to do a little more sailing using this pattern until they have "sail around the world". To me this dosent qualify as a circumnavigation of the globe. If a guy stocks up on his beer then takes off stopping here and there to rest and make repairs and eventually returns to his starting point that would be a circumnavigation


I think you need to learn more about what is involved before making such judgements. To take one big example there is the whole question of tropical storm seasons in various parts of the world. Unless you want to do something like the schedule of the World ARC (15 months), which requires a fast boat and limiting what you can see, you are going to have to sit out a cyclone season somewhere like New Zealand and Australia. Six months off means you can visit that country and get in a visit home without affecting the purity of a circumnavigation.

BTW, it is not sailing a few miles. We will have done more than 35,000 miles when we get back to Grenada where we will cross our track. At 5 knots that is 7,000 hours sailing.


----------



## The Ol Man (Jul 13, 2013)

A general thought from an ol' man-
You will never know what you can or can not do until you try, and maybe try again and again. If you never try then you can Never Know!


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

Omatako said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about that.
> 
> A full sail around the world should take IMO at least three years. I know that I "raced" across the Pacific to get my boat home and it took me nearly three months. To do that same trip quietly would have taken me at least 8 to 10 months (weather aside). And that's only a third of a full world trip. There is still an awful lot to see.
> 
> But not many folks want to be away from "home" for three years so a few trips back an forth at 600kn instead of 6kn is necessary. AFAIAC if you cross three oceans and visit 5 continents you have completed a circumnavigation. If that takes a few years, well, isn't that the essence of cruising?


I understand. Thanks for the input having done the trip yourself. I now will be less criticle than I was. However, lets look at the any race like the transpac. So if what your saying transpac racer could stop and go home to play with the family, etc. then when he's rested go back to the race. Of course only the time his vessel was under way would be clocked as official time. Granted if someone takes 10 years to go round the world he has in fact done so but he is not in the same league as the guy that takes off and doesn't stop till he reaches home port. I think of a circumnavigation as a single trip not a 10 year or more series of vacations. Would both circumnavigators get the same credit in my book? nope, don't think so. No more than the transpac racer that decided to stop for a break or have a beer would.
Food for thought


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

bfloyd4445 said:


> Granted if someone takes 10 years to go round the world he has in fact done so but he is not in the same league as the guy that takes off and doesn't stop till he reaches home port. I think of a circumnavigation as a single trip not a 10 year or more series of vacations. Would both circumnavigators get the same credit in my book? nope, don't think so.


Sorry, dude, but you don't have a freakin' clue...

So, these folks are "not in the same league" as, say, the Bumfuzzles, huh? LMFAO!










Tom & Vicky Jackson on SUNSTONE: index


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

A circumnavigation is sailing around the world - period. Doing it non-stop or doing it in stages makes no difference.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

go for it, learn along the way, prepare yourself in what really matters, navigation and emergency situations...last thing is talk less and do more...

people do it all the time...some dont even use the INTERNET!

there will always be more voices against than for when you ask questions like can I climb mt. everest? reason being most people dont do stuff like this...

imagine what a sad world it would be if eveybody sailed around the world? and that was more common than working from 9 to 5? that would be horrific!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

do it...I did partially over my early 20s...started when I was 18 on an old wooden leaking ketch...I still have to cross the atlantic, and some of the asian pacific, but I did it and Im still young at 32, jejejeje

peace


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Sorry, dude, but you don't have a freakin' clue...
> 
> So, these folks are "not in the same league" as, say, the Bumfuzzles, huh? LMFAO!
> 
> ...


I don't, that's why I am reading these forums and listening to what those that have made trips like this have to say.. But all I am saying is the guy that just goes and keeps going only stopping for provisions, repairs, emergencies is definitely in a different category from someone that takes a series of cruises over a period of several years to complete the journey.

In your case judging from your map above it looks like you traveled enough miles to have made 2 circum's or more. Thanks for posting your map. I am a bit envious of your accomplisment and impressed.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

bfloyd4445 said:


> In your case judging from your map above it looks like you traveled enough miles to have made 2 circum's or more. Thanks for posting your map. I am a bit envious of your accomplisment and impressed.


Well, don't be - 'cause that's not me 

It's these guys: index


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, don't be - 'cause that's not me
> 
> It's these guys: index


opps, I just assumed from the way you were talki9g that it was you. Thanks for the link


----------

